

Introducing Mozilla Firefox optimized for Yahoo - applecore
http://downloads.yahoo.com/firefox

======
Nux
WTF! Why is this on the HN first page?!

"Yahoo optimised" = Firefox + yahoo toolbar + yahoo search engine default +
other yahoo crap.

And anyway, I like my Firefox "unoptimised", thank you very much.

[http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/late...](http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/latest/)

~~~
mh-
_I like my Firefox "unoptimised", thank you very much._

well, that's one way to be satisfied with modern browsers.

------
lucb1e
> Sorry, Mozilla Firefox optimized for Yahoo! is not available for your
> system.

You can compile Firefox for Linux easily, so this shows just how much adware
they added.

------
dz0ny
"Sorry, Mozilla Firefox optimized for Yahoo! is not available for your
system." << This is where they already failed.

~~~
marijn
A nice touch is that the list of supported systems includes "Linux" (which I'm
on), but I still get this message. My navigator.platform is "Linux x86_64",
not sure how they are misinterpreting that.

~~~
jdjb
Have they removed Linux as being supported? I can't find it on the supported
systems page.

~~~
marijn
Linux doesn't appear in the English version of that page, but it does in the
German one that they are serving me (ignoring accept-lang, geolocating my IP,
I guess)

------
claudius
Curious. I get redirected to [0] on Debian/Opera, with the following content:

    
    
      Entschuldigen Sie, Mozilla Firefox für Yahoo! optimiert ist nicht für Ihr System
      verfügbar.
    
      Die für Yahoo! optimierte Mozilla Firefox Version ist nur für folgende
      Betriebssysteme verfügbar:
      […]
      Linux
    

(paraphrasing: Apologies, the version of Mozilla Firefox optimised for Yahoo!
is not available for your system. It is only available for the following
operating systems: […] Linux […]).

On the other hand, the UK version of that website, [1], doesn’t mention Linux
at all:

    
    
      Sorry, Mozilla Firefox optimised for Yahoo! is not available for your system.
    
      The Yahoo! optimised version of Mozilla Firefox is only available for the
      following operating systems:
      Windows XP SP2
      Windows Server 2003
      Windows Vista
      Windows 7
      Windows 8
      Mac OS X 10.6 or later
    
      See the System Requirements for more details on hardware and software
      requirements and recommendations.
    

So, two questions:

\- Why is the German version apparently available for Linux and the English
one isn’t?

\- Why don’t you allow me to download the version for OS A from OS B? OS A
might not have a browser yet, after all.

\- Why are you still using browser sniffing like _that_ in 2013?

[0]
[http://downloads.yahoo.com/de/firefox/blocked](http://downloads.yahoo.com/de/firefox/blocked)

[1]
[http://downloads.yahoo.com/uk/firefox/blocked](http://downloads.yahoo.com/uk/firefox/blocked)

~~~
FoeNyx
> So, two questions 3 in fact :) But I share 3 questions.

While trying to access it with _Firefox_ on Linux, I also get redirected to a
"blocked" page in French which does mention Linux.

But the "system requirement" page does not mention Linux, only Mac and
Windows. This page does say the minimal requirements where provided by
Mozilla, but Mozilla does provide a Linux version, so that's strange.

Maybe Linux was "just" a translation error or they decided not to support it
in the end and forgot to edit the translations ... btw ironically August 25th
is the birthday of the first newsgroup post about Linux. Happy Birthday Linux
!

So what's this "Optimized for Yahoo" version ?

------
shocks
You are currently using Firefox® version 26 Click the download button if you
wish to install Firefox 23

o.o

------
kintamanimatt
I feel nostalgia for IE6 toolbars now.

This was the wrong way to integrate Yahoo into Firefox. Firefox should have
done it as an "option" rather than Yahoo doing the reverse. They successfully
made this version of Firefox feel like a crapware toolbar analog that will
sniff my browsing history and add no value to my browsing experience or life.
Google, on the other hand, successfully did what Yahoo is trying to do. They
released what was perceived to be a new browser: Google Chrome. Few had heard
of Chromium before Google massaged the codebase it into Google Chrome, but
everybody's heard of Firefox. Yahoo should have developed the Super Awesome
Browser 9000 (even if they used a previously unknown browser as a starting
point -- Opera doesn't count) instead of just slapping some branding on one of
the most popular and famous browsers. Perhaps they also thought piggy backing
on the Firefox branding was going to help them; it won't.

I predict this version of Firefox will be adopted by almost nobody, primarily
because nobody really cares about Yahoo; their search just isn't up to snuff
and their relevance is slowly fading. Yahoo is on borrowed time and they're
executing poorly.

Oh, and fuck you Yahoo for not making your crapware available to Linux users.

------
charlesray
Partnering with Yahoo (or increasing their partnership) is a potential long-
term revenue stream for Mozilla if Google decides to back out of their deal
(which, afaik, they show no sign of doing), but I'm not sure bundling the
Yahoo toolbar with what would be a good browser is the way to go about that.

------
orblivion
System Requirements:

    
    
      Windows
    
        Operating Systems
    
          Windows XP SP2, Server 2003, Vista, 7 or 8
    
        Minimum Hardware
    
          Pentium 4 or newer processor that supports SSE2
          512MB of RAM
          200MB of hard drive space
    
      Mac
    
        Operating Systems
    
          Mac OS X 10.6 or later
    
        Minimum Hardware
    
          Macintosh computer with an Intel x86 processor
          512 MB of RAM
          200 MB hard drive space
    

Sounds like a relic

------
ksec
Is this new? I though they had this for a very long time.

------
chaselee
Doesn't like Linux >
[http://screencloud.net/v/xtbW](http://screencloud.net/v/xtbW)

------
epmatsw
It's interesting that they chose to release this with FF 23. In a few weeks,
FF 24 will be out which is an ESR. Seems like that would be an easier path to
take for something like this since they'd have to deal with a major update
every 10 months instead of medium updates every 6 weeks.

------
diminish
Do they mean optimized, literally? or just toolbars, default search engine
etc?

and also how does it circumvent google search engine revenue deal with
mozilla?

------
dombili
I guess they didn't get the memo about the new Firefox logo.

